# 75 Gallon Options



## Stubbs256 (Mar 8, 2005)

I’m looking to setup a 75 gallon for my red bellied piranha. I was wondering what would be a good way to go with the lighting. I would like to have some live plants in that tank as well. I was thinking of fluorescents, but unsure what would be sufficient light. I was thinking a double 48”, two 36”s, or a triple 36”. What would be a good route to go? I am also in college so don’t want to spend an arm and a leg. Thanks.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

It depends on what plants you want to grow as well as what plants are suitable for a Pirhana tank. Most suggest you have 2wpg over your tank. That works out to 150 total watts minimum. You're not going to achieve this with 2 48 inch tubes. POwer compacts would be ideal or maybe even metal halide but either way you will be spending a couple of hundred.


----------



## Stubbs256 (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks for the info, but I got another question for you. I have to say right up front I'm pretty much a rookie with tanks so bare with me. I found a spot I can pick up a Jebo 48" 220 watt total output fixture for $64.99. It is a brand new in the box and has 2 x 55W 10,000K SuperDayllight and 2 x 55W UltraActinic bulbs in it. I was unsure about the brand quality and also realize this is a fixture more orientated for a salt water and probably a reef type setup. My question is would that work out alright for my application? Would it work for fresh water plants and my piranha? I'm sure it depends on what plants I went with as well. What would be some simple and good plants that would work? Thanks much.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You will want to replace the actinic bulbs to 6500-6700K bulbs. This will balance out the colors in your tank and still give the pirahana some viberant color. You could purchase 2 more 10K bulbs but it will be very bright white when compared to natural colors. As for the plants there are many plants you could have. Having little to no experience with the fish in question, I couldn't tell you if they will be uprooted or eaten.

*Aponogeton (most common varities)
*Anubias (most common varities, semi-expensive hardy plant)
*Anacharis
*Java Fern
*Java moss
*(Crypts (most common varieities)
*Wisteria
*Watersprite
Ludwigia Repens or Ovalis
Dwarf Sag (foreground/midground cover)
Jungle Vals
Aquatic clover (foreground clover)
*Hornwort


* Denotes will grow in low light setups with little to no fertilization or CO2
Hope this helps. The list isn't complete as its off the top of my head.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

piranhas rarely will eat or uproot plants... they may nibble or tear through some when prey is in the tank... but thats about it


----------

